# Fogstorm 700 popping fuse after cleaning



## dannybito (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello, Ive got a fogstorm I bought used and after a couple concerts it had no output. I took it apart ans cleaned the pump and heater. There was a decent build up. After putting it together I plugged it in and it started heating up with little smoke coming from the sides of the nozzle but not the tip then it stopped working and fuse had popped. I tried another fuse and it also popped. The inside of the fuse was black and little melted. Help please!


----------

